# Where is everyone?



## MuranoJo (Dec 30, 2008)

Just checking to see if the SA folks were still around--has been very quite lately although I recognize it's the holidays.

Only news I can offer is I noticed the Rand exchange rate has been dipping, under 10 lately. Glad I paid my m/f awhile back at close to 11.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 30, 2008)

*Steady As She Goes.*




muranojo said:


> Just checking to see if the SA folks were still around--has been very quite lately although I recognize it's the holidays.


No problems currently. 

We have 2 SA weeks banked (2009 & 2010), no accounts owing, no issues. 

We did receive in today's snail-mail a booklet filled with boring budget & accounts information about Lowveld Lodge. 

Glad to know somebody's crunching the numbers, so I don't have to. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Dec 31, 2008)

We just got our booklet from Lowveld, and yes, it does make for very boring reading!

Dori


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, but, wow, seems like SA is awfully quiet these days.  But good to hear from you two, thanks.

Time to get some SA owner involvment here, ha.


----------



## Rmelnyk (Jan 18, 2009)

Castleburn has sent theirs as early as December and as late as end of January.
But have never had a problem banking thru 2010.
Rand was great when I paid in December.
R


----------



## grest (Jan 19, 2009)

Am having a bit of difficulty depositing my 2110 the Place on the Bay...working on it, though, and still enjoying my SA weeks...along with POB we have a peak Mt. Amanzi week and Strand Pavilion.
Connie


----------



## jdetar (Jan 19, 2009)

Just booked my SA weeks for two units at the Sol Melia Vacation Club at Paradisus Palma Real for '09 travels (this is the new Reserve at Paradisus Palma Real. Thrilled about this trade!) Love my SA weeks and welcome to be a part of this ownership.


----------



## longnoury (Jan 19, 2009)

*Didn't know that!*



grest said:


> Am having a bit of difficulty depositing my 2110 the Place on the Bay...working on it, though, and still enjoying my SA weeks...along with POB we have a peak Mt. Amanzi week and Strand Pavilion.
> Connie



Wow RCI allows deposits 101 years in advance. Must get awesome trading power.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Feb 3, 2009)

*Traded my latest*

Another successful Dik week trade.   Albeit, Summer 2010.  I'll be enjoying Carlsbad Inn for a week in July.  I have no regrets buying a SA timeshare, I need me a 2nd.....


----------

